

Ex-AWS engineer does an AMA - macarthy12
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1e5o4p/iaman_exaws_engineer_ask_me_anything_about_the/

======
senthilnayagam
Kudos.

I got more info about AWS internal here than following jeff bar and other AWS
evangelists in last 5 years.

~~~
macarthy12
Yes that is what I was thinking..

